# Sexual Fantasy



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

I really want to fulfill one of my top sexual fantasies this year. I would like for me and my spouse to meet as strangers in a bar or restaurant. He would say naughty things to me in my ear and make me do things in public we normally wouldn't do. Go to a hotel and make passionate love. I know this is a common one so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this one and how did it go?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Geez, you ask for a dirty mind and no one responds.

Well. .. there's me.

Here's what I would coach you to do.

You talk about the whole night, how it will begin and how it will end.

You are playing the part of the **** so you are the starring role (women are always the stars of porn). So, I would pick a bar somewhat distant from where you work. You go in and make it clear to a few guys that you are ****ty. Maybe tell the bartender that you need a man tonight, some ****, if you are that brazen.

Not for very long (dangerous! perhaps - these are males in there mostly). . .then. . .your husband walks in and you decide you are going to land him. You flirt with him. . .(or he could be there before). . .very sexual. . .he then pays for your drink and you leave.

Well, that's my mind anyway.

Everyone else here is pretty pure though.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh wait, I forgot Brennan, Greenpearl and SA were here. 

My bad.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

mrsromance said:


> I really want to fulfill one of my top sexual fantasies this year. I would like for me and my spouse to meet as strangers in a bar or restaurant. He would say naughty things to me in my ear and make me do things in public we normally wouldn't do. Go to a hotel and make passionate love. I know this is a common one so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this one and how did it go?


thats hot. never done it but would love too


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Geez, you ask for a dirty mind and no one responds.
> 
> Well. .. there's me.
> 
> ...


Okay, that's awesome. :smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

mrsromance said:


> I really want to fulfill one of my top sexual fantasies this year. I would like for me and my spouse to meet as strangers in a bar or restaurant. He would say naughty things to me in my ear and make me do things in public we normally wouldn't do. Go to a hotel and make passionate love. I know this is a common one so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this one and how did it go?


Yup, i'd suggest wear a short skirt without panties inside. When you sit you make something, a key or anything, fall down from the table, so he can go down to pick it up and take a peek at your shaved puxxx. 
After the restaurand, then the bar, we (my husband & me) foreplayed in the car and ended up hot sex in a hotel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Geez, you ask for a dirty mind and no one responds.
> 
> Well. .. there's me.
> 
> ...





I was begining to think that no one was thinking dirty on a Friday night? What is this world coming to...

So glad we i am not alone...thanks Scanner.


----------



## mrsromance (Oct 21, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Yup, i'd suggest wear a short skirt without panties inside. When you sit you make something, a key or anything, fall down from the table, so he can go down to pick it up and take a peek at your shaved puxxx.
> After the restaurand, then the bar, we (my husband & me) foreplayed in the car and ended up hot sex in a hotel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 mslonely, glad it worked out for you
i might try the no panties, i know my husbands ask me to go out like that all the time and i never do it for some reason. I guess im trying to let go of some of repressed feelings,

Thanks


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mrsromance said:


> I really want to fulfill one of my top sexual fantasies this year. I would like for me and my spouse to meet as strangers in a bar or restaurant. He would say naughty things to me in my ear and make me do things in public we normally wouldn't do. Go to a hotel and make passionate love. I know this is a common one so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this one and how did it go?


Never tried it but absolutely LOVE the idea! Do it and come back & post what it did for you both.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope it works out for you if you try it. I have wanted to do something very similar but haven't yet. I now have some good ideas on what to do! LOL

I think most people are naughty, at least a little, its just most people don't want to share. I am not so opposed.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

My fantasy is that my wife would ask me for anal and emjoying it and cum from it....also that she could be brave to try deep trow bj on me.....also when recording one of our session that she would look at the camera and do some acting for me....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

mrsromance said:


> I really want to fulfill one of my top sexual fantasies this year. I would like for me and my spouse to meet as strangers in a bar or restaurant. He would say naughty things to me in my ear and make me do things in public we normally wouldn't do. Go to a hotel and make passionate love. I know this is a common one so i was wondering if anyone has ever tried this one and how did it go?


After you are done, please give him some money! 

I do it sometimes with my husband!


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

My wife and both find this role play hot but never have done it. 
We don't seem to spend the time planning it or following through.
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> After you are done, please give him some money!
> 
> I do it sometimes with my husband!


:rofl:

Oh my goodness! You crack me up. LOL I am so going to do this now.


----------



## CaptainMyCaptain (Sep 19, 2010)

This is one of the top, if not THE TOP, fantasies that I share with my wife. I keep hoping it will happen. I just can't decide on what bar to make this happen in. It definitely will be somewhere away from our home town, which is one reason I haven't made it happen yet. 

I WILL make it happen this year. Like others, I want her in a short skirt, and NO panties.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

CaptainMyCaptain said:


> This is one of the top, if not THE TOP, fantasies that I share with my wife. I keep hoping it will happen. I just can't decide on what bar to make this happen in. It definitely will be somewhere away from our home town, which is one reason I haven't made it happen yet.
> 
> I WILL make it happen this year. Like others, I want her in a short skirt, and NO panties.


Choose a clean bar with a big clean bathroom, do some researcher first. 

My husband searched around the city before we did it. And the bathroom has to be a kind of discreet, not right in front of tables. 

Make sure she dresses up like a wealthy lady, and you want to sell you to her!


----------



## Big Bear (Feb 11, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Yup, i'd suggest wear a short skirt without panties inside. When you sit you make something, a key or anything, fall down from the table, so he can go down to pick it up and take a peek at your shaved puxxx.
> After the restaurand, then the bar, we (my husband & me) foreplayed in the car and ended up hot sex in a hotel.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can we all please take a few moments of appreciation here to observe such a brilliant mind? My wife did something like this a few weeks ago. When she did I flashed back to when I was sneeking peeks at Playboys in 7th grade except Mrs. January came to life and was gonna show me what's what!


----------

